# MAC Lip Brushes: 316 or 318



## Mac-Guy (Nov 29, 2011)

What brush do you prefer and why? 316 or 318?

  	If you like both, but for different reason, feel free to explain.


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 30, 2011)

i actually dont like either i prefer the 242 or the 194 they are my favorite they get the job done fast quick and easy!!


----------



## anne082 (Feb 16, 2012)

138 its very cute. It does apply lipstick very nicely but sometime it doesn't lock to stay in, and it keeps shortening as i'm brushing. i don't think it's worth the money i spent on it.
	136SE i dont have full sized versions .it does a nice job applying my lip colour. its quite nice short handle one. i wish i had bought this brush over 138


----------

